# The animal game



## peachncream (Dec 15, 2006)

Another game! Ok, this is the animal game. It goes in alphabeticl order starting with A. I'll start by naming an animal that starts with the letter A. The next person has to post one that starts with the letter B and so on.

First animal:

*Alligator*


----------



## Mandy (Dec 15, 2006)

Badger


----------



## Panda (Dec 16, 2006)

Cougar


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 18, 2006)

deer


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Elephant


----------



## Mandy (Dec 20, 2006)

frog


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2006)

goat


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

hog


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2006)

iguana


----------



## soapy (Dec 22, 2006)

jack rabbit


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 25, 2006)

Kangaroo


----------



## apple (Dec 28, 2006)

llama


----------



## Cobblestone (Dec 28, 2006)

Monkey


----------



## copper (Dec 29, 2006)

Nurse shark


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2006)

Otter


----------



## vasilev (Dec 30, 2006)

Penguin


----------



## Mandy (Jan 1, 2007)

Quail


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2007)

Rhino


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 2, 2007)

octopus


----------



## jade (Jan 15, 2007)

Starfish


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 16, 2007)

turtle


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 17, 2007)

URIAL



> It may be a sheep, but a urial is definitely not fluffy: its coat is short-haired and usually brown. About the size of a very big dog, it has large, forward-curving horns and a long neck ruff, or beard. It is long-legged and fast, its tail thinner and longer than those of other sheep. Early humans did not often hunt urials as game, but sheep were among the first animals to be domesticated by people.


----------



## apple (Jan 23, 2007)

Vine snake


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

walrus


----------



## Mindy (Feb 18, 2007)

Is there even an animal that starts with X??


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 19, 2007)

Xantus Hummingbirds




> Hummingbirds fly like little helicopters. They can hover, move from side to side, go straight up, straight down, and even backwards. They do all this by rotating each wing in a circle, which is similar to the way a helicopter flies. Because they can maneuver so well around other birds, they have no fear of predators. These feisty little birds will even attack eagles if their babies are in danger—and they are not too shy to pluck fuzz off our sweaters to build their nests.


----------



## rain (Feb 19, 2007)

Yack


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

I guess I'll finish it off with ZEBRA!!


----------

